# plant wansley tourney



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Mar 31, 2011)

i need a partner for plant wansley tourney either go with someone or someone join me in my canoe more info if interested


----------



## frosty20 (Mar 31, 2011)

wish I could....


----------



## jsimages (Mar 31, 2011)

heard theres some good ones down there. i wish i could fish those lakes.


----------



## rockwalker (Mar 31, 2011)

When is that one scheduled for?


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Apr 1, 2011)

April 2nd 7am at lake gentry aka plant wansley resivor


----------



## rockwalker (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have fished that one the last 2 years. I got hooked up with Mr. George and have had a good time the last few years but the weather just hasnt been pleasant.


----------



## jsimages (Apr 1, 2011)

WHooo im in for the tx tomorrow. Never been there or even seen the lakes. Hope I can at least catch some fish.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Apr 1, 2011)

Its a good one.There will be a heard of folks there.The bottom lake is FULL of some hawg spots.Top lake has grass beds almost all the way around it and lends better to the L.M


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 1, 2011)

We have been fishing it for several years, and yes, the weather hasn't cooperated in the past. 

I just re-read the flyer we received and noticed that 1st, 2nd, 3rd places will receive Plaques this year, with no mention of cash award for 1st place as previous years? 

Can anyone elaborate? Has the normal procedure changed this year?


----------



## Jason Taylor (Apr 2, 2011)

That is my understanding it will be plaques and donated prizes.Its still worth the money just to fish for the day and its tax deductible


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 2, 2011)

Nope, 1st place still took the money today.   5.4 lb LM


----------



## DawgsAndHawgs33 (Apr 4, 2011)

yep i had a blast in my canoe i was the only one there with a canoe caught 6 but nothing to brag about but lost my stringer full of fish lol


----------



## jsimages (Apr 4, 2011)

we had 3 bites in the top lake but no takers, caught a few in the lower lake but none over 2lbs. it was a good tourny and tuff day on the water. those are some nice lakes there and i hope to fish more of their txs.


----------



## LAKOTA (Apr 4, 2011)

We caught 20+ nice spots in the big lake (lower lake), but never put a LM in the boat. Biggest fish we had was a 3 lb'er. Most of the fish were either on the bed, or on the verge.

Dawg, I saw you guys in the canoe at the beginning of the tourney, over near the Riprap. We were in a Black/Red Venture boat.


----------

